# Thinking about jumping on the band wagon.



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Ok. With all this BGE talk its had me doing some research on it. It looks amazing, it looks simple as can be. But is it really as good as people claim or is it just hype???

My smoker is too inconsistent. It isn't very well insulated and heat control is questionable some times. I want something more relyable. Something more controlled. Electric smokers are out of the question for me. I don't mean to offend any one but to me there isn't anything BBQ about an electric cooker. 

So in saying that, what do you guys think. 

Is it worth the money? 

What size to get? Is the extra large too large? I heard you can fit 14 racks of ribs on it. Not sure how that's possible. 

Who sells them? I can't find prices any where. 

What accessories are a must and what does it come with?


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

It all depends on what you want to do with it. The great thing about the BGE is its versitility. You can go from low and slow to very high heat. You can smoke a brisket, add a pizza stone and make it a wood fired pizza oven, put a paella pan on it and make paella or just about anything else. 

If you want to do all of these things and want it to be on one grill, the BGE or any other Kamado style cooker is for you. If you are more concerned with the smoker aspect, there are much cheaper options. 

You might be able to get 14 racks on the XL BGE, but I really don't know how that can be done. I have gotten as much as 7 on my Primo XL.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

manintheboat said:


> It all depends on what you want to do with it. The great thing about the BGE is its versitility. You can go from low and slow to very high heat. You can smoke a brisket, add a pizza stone and make it a wood fired pizza oven, put a paella pan on it and make paella or just about anything else.
> 
> If you want to do all of these things and want it to be on one grill, the BGE or any other Kamado style cooker is for you. If you are more concerned with the smoker aspect, there are much cheaper options.
> 
> You might be able to get 14 racks on the XL BGE, but I really don't know how that can be done. I have gotten as much as 7 on my Primo XL.


Im not so much concerned about price as just performance.

If it works great and is quality, that is my only concern.

I was thinking about the XL because I could use it to cook for just a few people but also a big family outing if needed.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Have you seen the weber smokey mountain?


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

JFolm said:


> Have you seen the weber smokey mountain?


sure have not....


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

i think I am going to get one. A place here in town gave me a price of about $1320 tax and all for a large BGE, a nest, a handler, a center plate and a V rack.

Might be next month but I think I am going to do it.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> sure have not....


Check them out. They seem nice for the $.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

WSM is a lot less expensive and does a great job. I've got a 22" and love it. It holds a lot of meat and is easy to hold a constant temp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

X2 the WSMC
http://virtualweberbullet.com/


----------



## wishin4fishin (May 21, 2004)

Just arrived yesterday.























Super easy to use right out of the box. Do a little research on the virtual weber site. More info than you would have thought possible. Several world class pitmasters that use a WSM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

The BGE is the BEST! If it is consistency you are looking for, it is the Egg. You can do direct or indirect cooking, the Egg will hold a temp for hours on end. The thick porcelain distributes heat all around, no metal can do that. There is nothing that beats the Egg in performance, some may be cheaper, not better than the Egg!!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Check out the Char Griller Acorn. A lot less money and preforms the same function.

http://kamadoguru.com/viewforum.php?f=22


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Buddy of mine has the weber one int he previous post and loves it. 

I would never get a BGE, have you looked at them. I mean just look at it. I dont want that god awfull looking thing anywhere near my beautiful back yard. I mean look at it :slimer:

If you didn't catch the hints, i've been thinking about one to. But I made my final desicion. No way is that ugly thing going on my property. My smoker that I built with my own hands and my propane grill work perfect!


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

I have an 18.5 and a 22.5 WSM. Very much happy with them.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

get a primo XL.
more cooking surface, made in American, BGE is made in mexico (not that theres anything wrong with that  )


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> Electric smokers are out of the question for me. I don't mean to offend any one but to me there isn't anything BBQ about an electric cooker.


 LOL, reminds me of all the people who said they'd never use a mojo because it was not really hunting. Not meaning to offend but I know someone who cooks with an electric smoker and I'd challenge anyone to tell the difference in the end product. Just saying!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Dukman said:


> LOL, reminds me of all the people who said they'd never use a mojo because it was not really hunting. Not meaning to offend but I know someone who cooks with an electric smoker and I'd challenge anyone to tell the difference in the end product. Just saying!


I don't care how the meat taste in the end. To me it's not smoking. Honestly didn't want to switch from my traditional pit but keeping a constant temp on that steel pit requires lots of attention. More time than I have for a 12 hour smoke now a days. That's why I was looking at these pits.

I'm not offended at your comment man I understand it. Electric just ain't me.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Just to clarify. I do care what the meat tastes like. That's just not the reason I won't use an electric. I won't use an electric for the same reason I won't use a propane grill. It's not BBQ to me. Coal and wood should be your heat source at a BBQ.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I hear you. Part of the draw of BBQ is playing with fire. X2 on the Primo XL. The oval shape gives it more usable room and it is really handy for ribs and brisket. It is American made. The gasket is junk though. You will have to replace it really quick.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm sure there are others which can/will give good results but we bought a large BGE several years ago and couldn't be any more pleased with how it works. You won't be disappointed if you do pull the trigger. There have been a couple times it would have been nice to have the extra large so you're making a good choice going that route.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Get you a XL egg and put a bbq guru. 

Set it and forget about it. I like mine a lot


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> Honestly didn't want to switch from my traditional pit but keeping a constant temp on that steel pit requires lots of attention. More time than I have for a 12 hour smoke now a days. That's why I was looking at these pits.
> 
> I'm not offended at your comment man I understand it. Electric just ain't me.


Had a pit long ago, took too much time and attention. Bought a Kamado back when they were imported from Japan. My Bull Terrier ran headlong into it and the kamado lost. Be careful, ceramic is a fragile material.

Replaced it with a Weber bullet. Worked pretty good, but had to have a second grill for charcoal grilling, and still kept a gas patio grill to do quick burgers or chicken breasts during the week after work. Three BBQ grills on the patio!

Now, I replaced them all with a Traeger.

A month ago my son got married. I put a brisket on when I left for the wedding, set the Traeger at 180Â°. The next day everyone enjoyed a fantastic pecan/hickory smoked brisket. Only with a Traeger.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

also, look at the Kamado Joe. Good quality, but a little less $$$ than the BGE and Primo. You cannot go wrong with either of them to be honest.


----------



## mark_08 (Mar 17, 2010)

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> Ok. With all this BGE talk its had me doing some research on it. It looks amazing, it looks simple as can be. But is it really as good as people claim or is it just hype???
> 
> My smoker is too inconsistent. It isn't very well insulated and heat control is questionable some times. I want something more relyable. Something more controlled. Electric smokers are out of the question for me. I don't mean to offend any one but to me there isn't anything BBQ about an electric cooker.
> 
> ...


I recently purchased my BGE from a buddy.I have a medium size. I have had it for about a month now and have cooked on it 15 or more times. So far I love it. The only thing I wish was that I purchased it new so it would have the lifetime warranty. I will be purchasing a large in the future. I would suggest visiting http://eggheadforum.com/categories/all. This is a BGE user board and here you can get a wealth of knowledge about cooking and getting the most out of the egg.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

I have the Primo oval XL. Did a lot of research. It's not cheap but IMO it's the best one even though I have had a fire box crack. I think they all do but Primo sent me a replacement for free. BTW a cracked fire box is not as bad as it sounds. You can cook with a cracked fire box indefinitely


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

I got the XL BGE at Eggfest here in Austin a couple of monthes ago and love it. It is everything it was advertised to be. I have done ribs and pulled prk a couple of times and they were great. Even had the entire faculty over for pulled pork sandwhiches. I would recommedn you get one. If you wait for eggfest, you can save 25%.


----------



## Tetonguy (Jun 23, 2013)

Have both a Primos Oval XL and medium BGE. Food is equally great on both, but the oval offers a bit more flexability in terms of cooking set ups (splitting the grill between direct and indirect) and I believe is the only one of the major brand ceramics still made in the USA

Agree with comment re no problem cooking with cracked fire box. My BGE is ~ 10+ years old, and the fire box was cracked in 2 places for about 4 years. Didn't seem to bother anything and local dealer confirmed should be OK. In fact, they've changed the design such that the new ones now come from the factory with a gap in the ceramic to better accommodate expansion / contraction.

By the way, these things are great for smoking turkeys.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

I have an XL BGE... Had it for four years now. We cook on it 3-4 times a week.
It is everything it's advertised to be. 24hrs @ 200deg- no problem. 700-800 deg
for a 2" ribeye or tenderloin- no problem. I even put my cast iron skillet on it to do blackened redfish.

It will make you a better cook...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Anyone put a BGE or Primos XL in a rock bar. Have it rocked in minus vents. I am thinking about having this done under my covered patio at my new house being built. Anyone have any pics of their set ups and anyone have any " Glad I did that or wish I did that's" thanks 2cool. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

If you are looking for real BBQ this is the route to go.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

GEAXNFISHN said:


> If you are looking for real BBQ this is the route to go.


Looks awesome and I'm sure it taste great, but as a wise philosopher once said, "Ain't nobody got time fo dat"!


----------



## eric5678 (Sep 12, 2010)

berto said:


> Get you a XL egg and put a bbq guru.
> 
> Set it and forget about it. I like mine a lot


This

or if you want to spend a little more go with a stoker

https://www.rocksbarbque.com/Guide.html

It has andriod apps and other sillyness that go along with it.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

eric5678 said:


> This
> 
> or if you want to spend a little more go with a stoker
> 
> ...


Man I sure like that. I'm gonna upgrade to the wifi model but will look into this one also


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I will post in , since I have had a medium BGE for over 12 years

they cook a killer steak, they cook a great pork butt, they do well on ribs , shish kabok, burgers, chicken halves, and all that other common stuff, but...........

not my liking at all, for large cooks and briskets, simply because you are cooking modified direct heat/water pan , which is a pita to reload the charcoal/wood chips and you just can't cook big loads of food very well........a big turkey, 2 briskets, briskets, chicken and ribs, etc..........so you have to plan ahead and work around this....cook some stuff early and wrap....

I have a big welded pit in the back yard for that, and a bigger trailer pit for the huge cooks.

I use the BGE prob. 3 days a week, got rid of the gas grill after it died years ago. You will find that the basic lump charcoal really doesn't taste like much, so add some wood chips .

So, if you buy one , get the large, not sure the XL is needed unless that is all you ever plan to own, they really don't break, just parts wear out.

deff. get the rib rack and the thermometer, for water pans, just use disposable alum. ones, they are pretty nasty after a cook anyway.

pizza stone is cool, they make killer pizzas, brick oven style.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

GEAXNFISHN said:


> If you are looking for real BBQ this is the route to go.


this is legit and would like try one day, over real hardwood coals


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Love my BGE. Had it for 6 years and use it 3 times a week. One thing I've found is to cook multiple items since it holds temperature so well. I may cook steaks and poppers and then put a pork loin or beer but chickens on to cook, no sense wasting all that good heat!


----------



## Wahoo6427 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Kamado Cookers*

The Best way to describe whats good and whats no so with the Kamato Grills.

Indirect cooking or real slow cooking is not so great. Keeping the grill at 210 degrees for 10-12 hours requires lots of adult beverages.

Everthing else you cook on a Kamato grill is fantastic, Redfish on the half shell is the best!

To work these grills pefectly try Maverick ET-732







Wireless Remote 2-Probe Thermometer with Free Meathead's Temperature Guide Magnet. It's amazing how far off temp the guages built into the units are.

I wish I would spent the extra $300 on a Primo Oval. Then you can off-set the fire.

Good Luck And Keep Smokin!


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

It is Kamado, not Kamato, which I believe is a beverage. I had my Primo locked in at 210 degrees from 7pm Friday evening until around midday Sunday. That is around 40 hours. No babysitting needed. You have to be careful how you arrange the coal to make sure most of it is touching. In plainer terms, you don't just dump the bag of charcoal in the cooker. So indirect low and slow cooking is very do-able on kamado pits. 

the only downsides are initial cost as well as capacity. Other than that, ceramic kamado grills are outstanding and versatility between low and high temp cooking is the reason.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

this simple battery powered air controller really works well with the Kamado cookers

http://pitmasteriq.com/iQue-110.html


----------



## Ledslacks (Jul 21, 2009)

I've got the 23" Komodo Kamado, and it's all I could ever want. It's the Rolls-Royce of "ceramic" cookers. It's refractory material isn't nearly as brittle as all the other brands. Utterly efficient.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Komodo-Kamado-Refractory-Grill-Smoker-Oven/144746408916104?sk=photos


----------

